# Wann sind Optokoppler sinnvoll?



## LL0rd (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe bisher immer die Relais der Serie 49 von Finder z.B. 49.61.7.024.0050 oder die Finder Installationsschütze benutzt, um mit einer SPS Verbraucher ein- und auszuschalten. Jetzt habe ich die Serie 39 von Finder entdeckt und bin von den Relais begeistert. In der gleichen Serie gibt es nun aber auch Relais mit Opto-Koppler, die mit bis 2A belastet werden können. 

Was ist denn der Vorteil (oder Anwendungsbereich) eines solchen Relais mit Opto-Koppler?


----------



## RobiHerb (10 Oktober 2012)

Vorteil ist die garantiert sichere elektrische Tennung zwischen Anlage und SPS Steuerung. 

In der Regel haben aber die SPS Lieferanten auch schon Optokoppler im Angebot, wenn es benötigt wird.


----------



## LL0rd (10 Oktober 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Vorteil ist die garantiert sichere elektrische Tennung zwischen Anlage und SPS Steuerung.



Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wann macht es wirklich Sinn, den Opto-Koppler zu verwenden? Bzw. ich kann ihn ja nicht wirklich alleine verwenden. Dahinter werde ich ja eh noch ein zweites Relais oder einen Schütz verwenden müssen, um genug Last schalten zu können.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2012)

> Relais mit Opto-Koppler,



Würde eher vermuten dass es reine Optokoppler sind (ohne Relais). Gedacht für etwas kleinere Leistungen und viele Schaltvorgänge da verschleißfrei (bei Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikation).

Elektrische Trennung ist sowohl bei optokoppler als auch bei Relais gegeben.


----------



## Verpolt (10 Oktober 2012)

Es gibt auch optokoppler mit höherer Schaltleistung. 
Die Teile sind schneller als relais'.
Langlebiger und leider
ein wenig "nicht billiger"

Man man handy input is nix...


----------



## Solaris (11 Oktober 2012)

Optokoppler haben auch die Eigenschaft meistens eine höhere Schaltfrequenz zu erreichen als die herkömmlichen Koppelrelais. Auch ist die Einschaltzeit bedeutend kürzer.


----------



## blimaa (11 Oktober 2012)

Hi

Optokoppler benutzt man auch meistens bei Signalübertragungnen. Das heisst, wenn Signale z.B. verstärkt werden müssen, von NPN auf PNP umwandeln etc.
Das heisst, wenn Signale mit wenig Leistung aber mit vielen Schaltspielen übertragen werden müssen. Bei Verbrauchern schalten (z.B. Lampen, etc.) würde ich bei Relais bleiben. 

Vorteil von Optokoppler:
- schnelle Schaltspiele
- galvanische Trennung (wird auch bei Medizinaltechnik eingesetzt)
- "abnutzungs" frei

Gruss blimaa


----------



## dani (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ein großer, noch nicht gennanter Vorteil ist dass Optokoppler auch ohne Last *auf Dauer *sicher zu schalten.
Im Gegensatz dazu kann ein Relaiskontakt der zum Signalaustausch (auf SPS DI = keine Last) genutzt wird oxidieren und einen Spannungsabfall erzeugen.
Die LED an der Baugruppe leuchtet, aber es liegen nur noch ~16V an -> Karte erkennt das High-Signal nicht mehr.

Ansonsten
+Schaltspiele
+"Verschleissfrei"
+galvanische Trennung
-Preis
-Belastbarkeit A (mehr A = expotentiell mehr €)


----------



## element. (5 November 2012)

dani schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein großer, noch nicht gennanter Vorteil ist dass Optokoppler auch ohne Last *auf Dauer *sicher zu schalten.
> Im Gegensatz dazu kann ein Relaiskontakt der zum Signalaustausch (auf SPS DI = keine Last) genutzt wird oxidieren und einen Spannungsabfall erzeugen.
> Die LED an der Baugruppe leuchtet, aber es liegen nur noch ~16V an -> Karte erkennt das High-Signal nicht mehr.



Ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt. Für Signale im Miliampere-Bereich Optokoppler!


----------



## vollmi (6 November 2012)

Ich nutze Optokoppler oft auch für PWM auf Heiz und Kühldeckenventilen. Da diese doch einen eher hohen Strom ziehen und sehr sehr viele Schaltspiele haben lege ich sie im normalfall nicht direkt auf Steuerausgänge sondern hänge einen Optokoppler dazwischen.

Bei sehr hohen Leistungen nehme ich dann den grossen Bruder der Optokoppler. Halbleiterschütze z.B. der Siemens SIRIUS SC 3RF23- Reihe.
Da geht dann die Galvanische Trennung flöten, dafür hohe Leistung, hohe Schaltspiele etc.
Nehme ich meist bei Heizlast bis zu 30kW

mfG René


----------

